# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Welder upgrade query

## SilentButDeadly

We've had a basic hundred something amp stick welder for ages (Gasweld house brand) which has done the job for a while but is never much fun to use... 
...as a result of a personal milestone (and a small collection of projects), my Beloved has seen fit to gift me a new welder. 
I've a hankering for a Cigweld Transmig 175 which is a multi purpose mig/stick/tig machine and I'm looking for feedback based on anyone using such a machine or its competition. The other one that comes up locally is Lincoln Electric with a 180 amp multi machine. 
If you have other suggestions then bear in mind that whatever I get has to be single phase 15 amp and I'd prefer mig and stick in one package. Budget is up to a grand...

----------


## OBBob

Can't help too much SBD but I was just going to point out that if your original version was an old heavy transformer style then any new inverter style model should feel very nice to use (and move around). Good luck with the hunt.

----------


## ringtail

I don't have a multi function machine but I do have a lincoln mig which is awesome and a transmig 250which is also very good. Both are very basic but bullet proof.  I guess the key is make sure that all functions of a multi machine perform well rather than one or all being a compromise. I would be leaning towards the lincoln

----------


## Marc

I went from old school transformer to inverter with great disappointment. The early inverters were rubbish lasting very little. Same happened to my (inverter) plasma cutter.
 I then chased one of the few remaining transformer MIG in 250A and that has been my workhorse for some time. This requires a 32amp line though ... I have also added a vintage Lincoln generator welder aka bullet welder for stick welding (3phase 20 amp) but none of this choices fit what you describe.  
I understand from the fierce debates on US websites "transformer vs. inverter", that inverters have come a long way and can be trusted to last past one year and do all sort of wonderful tricks. So, when I would still be reluctant to buy an inverter, may be I am not with the times. 
The size of the inverter is another consideration and usually you would buy something a bit larger than you would use in everyday situations, to have some buffer. You say 175, stretch it to 200amp. Still a 15 amp plug and very little over $1000 for a CIG brand if you search for the right supplier, although seen it also for $1700  :Frown:  
Other brands to consider are Miller, Lincoln, Rossi and Unimig. You will have to check what sells in your area. Particularly with electronic gadgets, you want a brand that is supported and that will honour the warranty. I would put the question to a welders site, since besides a handful of people who weld here, most wouldn't even own a welder.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I love my Cigweld 175i   :Smilie:  
Came in around $1000, a bit less as it was on special at the time.
A "Mig only" Lincoln the same size was $1100 up here when I was looking.
I only use it for Mig, but might get in to Tig one day.

----------


## Marc

https://www.toolmart.com.au/w1005200.html

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That's not a bad deal, Marc.   
The CigWeld's have got the drop at the moment given the 3yr warranty and the longer 4m leads.  The Lincoln 180 multi machine has an interesting power management 'feature' but only 3m leads and costs $100 more.  The WIA Weldmatic 200i seems like a bloody nice machine but its around $1300, has 3m leads and only a 2 yr warranty.  Looks like I can also source the Unimig range locally... 
I don't need bags of power as I don't see myself doing welding on material much over 5mm thick quite that often...

----------


## Marc

One good thing about inverters is that they use a fraction of the power a transformer uses and therefore you can use lighter extensions to weld outside. I need to do some welding on site for the base of some stairs I am building and will have to make my own extension lead in 6mm flexible to plug in the 32amp plug. The cable alone will cost 300 dollars not counting the two plugs I have already bought from a stall at the markets. otherwise it would be another $200.

----------


## Normanby

I have a AC/DC Tig/Stick welder from Token Tools and I am very satisfied with its performance and TTs customer service.
They have a multi purpose welder in your price range so have a look at this: Mig Welder Multiprocess 3in1 MTS Mig Tig Stick - Tokentools MIG200, currently listed at $949.
All ways found them easy to talk to so why not give them a call and discuss your requirements.
Ps. Not connected in any way to TTs except as a customer.

----------


## OBBob

Blackwoods just sent an e-mail saying they have a CigWeld clearance on. Not sure if interesting.   https://www.blackwoods.com.au/part/0...gweldclearance

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I have a AC/DC Tig/Stick welder from Token Tools and I am very satisfied with its performance and TTs customer service.
> They have a multi purpose welder in your price range so have a look at this: Mig Welder Multiprocess 3in1 MTS Mig Tig Stick - Tokentools MIG200, currently listed at $949.
> All ways found them easy to talk to so why not give them a call and discuss your requirements.
> Ps. Not connected in any way to TTs except as a customer.

  Hmmm just down the road from the family's old engineering shop. Might send a knowledgeable person around for an opinion...

----------


## joedm

How'd you go with the welder??
Which one did you get? 
I'm currently trying to decide on a Lincoln 170 for mig or go cheaper for a unimig 180 or something similar. 
Usage is for home/4wd mods. 
I have a 130 stick welder and a  Chinese mig which I've been using over the last 10 yrs but sick of the lack of control over voltage and crappy wire control, not to mention the slag. 
I want to be able to do thin as 1.5mm and as thick as 12mm. 
Since I've had the other welders, I'm looking for something decent and want awesome welds like I see in photos etc.

----------


## ringtail

I have the lincoln 170 and I can't fault it. I use it mainly for site welding. No way will you weld 12 mm with it or any other machine under 400amps in a single pass. 3 passes no worries though. 0.8mm no problem either. As far as the awesome welds you see in photos, well, the machine has very little to do with that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> As far as the awesome welds you see in photos, well, the machine has very little to do with that.

  I need lessons, after all this time just learn't to run the weld forward, not backwards which seemed more natural.  No wonder my welds wandered.  Just watched a video and showed 'c' type motion as well.  Tried it but still can't get them looking as good as in pictures. My welder is a crappy one I suppose with very little amp control.

----------


## ringtail

One of the best things you can ever do ( if you want to be a good welder as opposed to a guy that says he can weld) is to go to tafe and do a course in whatever discipline you want. They are normally run one night a week, 6-9pm for 8weeks. They all start with " introduction to"  (whatever method). Small theory book with a test and a heap of prac. These are actually the same modules that welder/boilermakers do. Best money you'll ever spend if you want to weld. But as always, practice makes perfect. A real crapbag machine won't help your cause but a good welder will make a bad machine look good by understanding the variables and the process. I assume you have a wire feed machine Phil. Solid wire or fluxcore ?

----------


## phild01

Wire feed and use the fluxcore wire with a 120 welder.
I did some welds two days ago and saw red spots for a while afterwards, turned down the lens so the spark was a yellow rather than bright blue/white.  The welds are as strong as you would get but just don't look pretty, so I grind them back :Rolleyes: .  The welds were for 3mm gal plates on 2.5 50 SHS duragal posts.  Ground off the gal where the welds are and drank some milk, so was fairly unaffected the next day.

----------


## joedm

These are my welds with my chinese 130a mig. (with slag cleaned off).  
I want to be able to do this with various thicknesses up to 10-12mm

----------


## joedm

Some more welds  
I was looking at a 2nd hand Lincoln 170 (10 years old).  $400.
Bloke selling it says the current Lincolns are now made in China.
If that's the case then should I just go for something cheaper with good after sales support?? 
Sydney Tools does a Italco brand which I assume is made in China.

----------


## phild01

> Some more welds  
> .

  That's closer to what I do.

----------


## ringtail

Both of you need bigger machines  :Biggrin:  . I also changed from .8 to .9 fluxcore and it made a huge difference. The bigger wire can handle running the voltage maxed out. But .9 is way too big for 120/130 A machines.  To be clear, you're not going to get stunning looking welds with fluxcore. You can get nice looking welds easily though, with practice. You're certainly not going to get the " stack of dimes " look either. Get a wire cup brush for a grinder too. Makes clean up easy. As far as machines go, anything decent after sales support will be ok. Remember that it's a long term investment. Both my machines are over 10 yo and have never failed. Both even have the original liners in the guns - I should change them.

----------


## Uncle Bob

There's some nice looking welds there. 
When I was a sheetmetal worker, the welder of choice was a tiny Esab TIG welder. That machine was brilliant, you could sling it over your back and go up ladders with it. It could could stick weld too.
But yeah, you'll need a big boy and some serious current to weld 12mm.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also remember that wire ain't wire. 
You may find certain brands suit you better than others, as I did some time back.
More expensive =/= better.   :Smilie:

----------


## joedm

So what you're saying is to go with something bigger like:  Lincoln - Power MIG 180C - 180A MIG Welder - K2668-1 | Total Tools 
The other options I had were:  https://sydneytools.com.au/uni-mig-m...EVoaAhy68P8HAQ  
Or  https://www.ewelders.com.au/brands/b...ig-welder.html

----------


## ringtail

Well, bigger is always better  :Biggrin:  . You can turn a big machine down but can't turn a small machine up.  170 is the minimum I use and I fabricate all sorts of things for my backhoe with it. Never broken anything that I've made. I always have the 250 for heavy plate work but it's definitely not a portable machine. I have a few fabricator mates that just buy cheap Chinese everything - plasma cutters and multi function welders. So far, no dramas. But they are also prepared to throw them in the bin and buy another if they fail

----------


## joedm

Thanks guys. 
i went with the Lincoln 180i Mig/Tig/Stick.
keen to get some work done now.

----------


## DuckCommander

I love my Cigweld Transmig 175i. Got it near new with all the gear and a heap of consumables for 700. I mainly use it for gas mig work, general fabrication up to 6mm.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I love my Cigweld Transmig 175i. Got it near new with all the gear and a heap of consumables for 700. I mainly use it for gas mig work, general fabrication up to 6mm.

  Same here.
I love it. 
It'll do way more than 6mm though if you crank it up.  :Wink:

----------


## joedm

First test with the Lincoln Powercraft 180i.
had to sort out an empty gas bottle that Bunnings gave me and then figure out how to get it connected properly.  
Gas set on 9L/m and 100a.

----------


## ringtail

More voltage required.  Turn the volts up with your current (pardon the pun) wire feed setting and see what happens. See how the weld is like a fat slug sitting up on the base metal on the blue rhs. You want the weld lower and flatter with good tie in at the toes. You will want to be around 130 amps minimum. Also play around with travel speed and puddle manipulation. Try using the eeeeeeeeeee motion  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w4RrDeUKcH4 
This guys videos are very good

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep 
Volts to the max and back the amps/wire speed off until it doesn't blow holes in the metal.  :Wink:   
And get yourself some 40 Grit flapdiscs for the grinder to clean the metal before welding.

----------


## ringtail

Fluxcore baby  :Biggrin:

----------


## joedm

ok, now here's the issue. 
I'm trying to weld 8mm to 2mm.
Turning the voltage up makes it too easy to blow holes in the 2mm.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ok, now here's the issue. 
> I'm trying to weld 8mm to 2mm.
> Turning the voltage up makes it too easy to blow holes in the 2mm.

  Most of the stuff I do is welding thin to thick, weird angles, big gaps to fill etc.
Adjust it with the amp dial. 
Aim the wire at the thick material and let the weld puddle "drift across" to the thin part.
Do quick spot welds.
once it's taken to the thin stuff you can go over the weld again.
This way the thick material takes most of the heat initially and the thin stuff doesn't turn in to cheese. 
Trust me, I've butt welded 0.5mm downpipe to 5mm tubing.
And there were big gaps in places to fill. 
It works, you've just got to be patient and find the right settings and gas flow.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Pretty much sums it up. Be careful though. If it's structural in application tack it up and then stitch weld it. Thin to thick is no drama. As PG said, aim at the thicker plate and let gravity be your friend.

----------

